# How to Muzzleload Deer???



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

What would be the best way to get a big buck within 50-100yds of my blind at this time of year near Devils Lake ND? Grunt, bleat, doe urine, food, decoy?????? I have never used any thing but the urine and that only brought in little guys and earlier in the year.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

my suggestion would be to hunt the food. with all the snow and cold, the deer will need to eat and might get on their feet early enough for a shot. and if there are any second cycle does iusing that food source, they might also help pull the buck out in the open.

you should be able to ID the preferred food sources now, with trails in the snow.

Good luck!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Find where the big buck feeds and find where he beds, set up half way and be to the stand way before it gets light out. Try to catch him moving between the two areas. Also, on the colder days hunt all day from the stand; he'll need to move to feed more when it's real cold to keep warm. Isn't muzzleloader season fun!


----------

